# Hobby Hub 2006-07



## MAD (Oct 3, 2005)

Nick,

Any news on when we are going to get started. I am sure that there are many people wondering the same thing. I figured I would start a thread to see if there was any interest.

Thanks for any info Nick...


----------



## J FAST (Dec 12, 2003)

WHO WE WAITIN OOOOOON!!!!! :tongue:


----------



## walterhenderson (May 8, 2002)

I will say only one thing




 Nick Time!!!


----------



## 1armed1 (Aug 13, 2004)

Wait on Nick? NEVER!


----------



## DaWrench (Sep 26, 2001)

Waitin' waitin' waitin'.................

COME ON MINI'S GETTIN BORED.................


----------



## Fred Knapp (Oct 7, 2001)

DaWrench said:


> Waitin' waitin' waitin'.................


Watin' waitin' waitin, Gone


----------



## DaWrench (Sep 26, 2001)

lookin that way Mini' MIA so far..........


----------



## Rich Chang (Sep 25, 2001)

Race! Race! Race!


----------



## josh short (Sep 16, 2002)

is there a place to race this year ?? getting a 12th scale would like to run it somewhere close


----------



## Rich Chang (Sep 25, 2001)

Nick is working on getting the same location that they had last year as long as the rent is not more.

-Rich


----------



## NTwigs (Sep 29, 2001)

Hi guys, sorry to have been away for so long. Judging by the number of phone calls I get a day, everyone wants to know the status of the track. What we are waiting on is my influx of cash. I should hear tommorrow from the lender. I am looking to open the last week of October or the first week of November. I'll keep everyone posted.

BTW- we WILL have new ozite this year.

Nick


----------



## Fred Knapp (Oct 7, 2001)

I know the feeling, I've been waiting for my influx for ever.


----------



## kevinm (Jan 16, 2002)

Can you say "influx" on HobbyTalk ??


----------



## Aaron Bomia (Feb 14, 2002)

I'd like to be the first person to "torch" the new carpet...make sure to bring lots of lacquer thinner Fred. I'll provide the matches.


----------



## Rich Chang (Sep 25, 2001)

It's better than reflux... especially acid reflux.

-Rich


----------



## Rich Chang (Sep 25, 2001)

Who is providing the ants?




Aaron Bomia said:


> I'd like to be the first person to "torch" the new carpet...make sure to bring lots of lacquer thinner Fred. I'll provide the matches.


----------



## walterhenderson (May 8, 2002)

Its Tommorrow-----------------------------------


----------



## Rich Chang (Sep 25, 2001)

Actually, it is 'today' now. Tomorrow is tomorrow and yesterday was yesterday. 

Man, I have the smarty pants on today!


----------



## rcnutmich (Dec 7, 2004)

hey rich you race at hobby hub alot ? which track is better,,screws or hub ?


----------



## NTwigs (Sep 29, 2001)

I just talked to my lender, and I will have most of the money tomorrow (Friday) and the remainder by the middle of next week. That means carpet is on the way.


----------



## Rich Chang (Sep 25, 2001)

Both are good tracks. Hobby Hub has been around a lot longer and most of my racing buddies go there so I have been going there primarily when I am able to get time to race. 

In general, pretty much all the tracks in Michigan/Ohio are good.

-Rich





rcnutmich said:


> hey rich you race at hobby hub alot ? which track is better,,screws or hub ?


----------



## Xpressman (Dec 6, 2001)

NTwigs said:


> I just talked to my lender, and I will have most of the money tomorrow (Friday) and the remainder by the middle of next week. That means carpet is on the way.


Is this the lender that works out the back of Trippers?


----------



## FLCL (Aug 29, 2005)

any date to open track???????????


----------



## Greg Anthony (Sep 10, 2002)

So, who all from Lansing is coming over to the CRL in Toledo this Saturday?


----------



## kevinm (Jan 16, 2002)

Greg Anthony said:


> So, who all from Lansing is coming over to the CRL in Toledo this Saturday?


For me, it depends on what Keith decides on brushless motors. Not driving 3 hours and being told "Sorry, not enough of those to make a class."


----------



## Rich Chang (Sep 25, 2001)

Come race anyways. I have mod motors you can run in your car. As far as I have heard, brushed motors can be run with the brushless speedos.

-Rich


----------



## kevinm (Jan 16, 2002)

Rich - Thanks for the offer, but I've still got a few brushed mods. I just want to race my toy car without spending half my day working on motors when I've got a zero-maintenance ROAR legal one sitting in my toolbox.

P.S. - Anyone want to buy any brushed Mod motors?


----------



## Digital V (Mar 7, 2004)

so any official date to start yet nick?

thanks,
rusty


----------



## Mac The Knife (Jul 23, 2002)

*Next Week!!*



Digital V said:


> so any official date to start yet nick?
> 
> thanks,
> rusty


----------



## Rich Chang (Sep 25, 2001)

Next week is the official start date, or next week we'll find out?


----------



## Digital V (Mar 7, 2004)

alright, thanks guys for the update


----------



## NTwigs (Sep 29, 2001)

Actually, I am looking to open the first week in November. We will be racing on new ozite (fasttrak). Track size will be 88' x 42'.


----------



## Rich Chang (Sep 25, 2001)

Sweet! Where is the track? Same place?

-Rich


----------



## Greg Anthony (Sep 10, 2002)

Nick, does that mean that the CRL will be the 2nd week the track is open then?


----------



## gasman (Sep 26, 2001)

Wow :dude: You think?????????????


----------



## Greg Anthony (Sep 10, 2002)

no, I hope!


----------



## walterhenderson (May 8, 2002)

Rich Chang said:


> Next week is the official start date, or next week we'll find out?


 Rich you have it all wrong-----------------Tommorrow


----------



## Rich Chang (Sep 25, 2001)

Tomorrow we'll find out, or tomorrow it will open?

-Rich



walterhenderson said:


> Rich you have it all wrong-----------------Tommorrow


----------



## Fred B (Sep 26, 2001)

Actually, it's the little orphan Annie tomorrow. It's always a day away...


----------



## Rich Chang (Sep 25, 2001)

You have that on DVD, eh? Do you watch it each day before you go to bed? I bet you put on your skull cap and prettend you are Daddy Warbucks.

-Rich



Fred B said:


> Actually, it's the little orphan Annie tomorrow. It's always a day away...


----------



## rcsilly (Jul 30, 2002)

Fred B said:


> Actually, it's the little orphan Annie tomorrow. It's always a day away...


 OMG ...... first Brian and now Fred ?????


----------



## Fred B (Sep 26, 2001)

Rich Chang said:


> You have that on DVD, eh? Do you watch it each day before you go to bed? I bet you put on your skull cap and prettend you are Daddy Warbucks.
> 
> -Rich


Redheads are hot...It's VHS btw. I should get the DVD because it's easier to clean off...


----------



## Greg Anthony (Sep 10, 2002)

D'oh.....


----------



## Rich Chang (Sep 25, 2001)

I talked to Nick today. They are waiting on the carpet to arrive so things are looking great!


----------



## MAD (Oct 3, 2005)

Nick,
So is the track going to be open this weekend or is track set up happening this weekend. With the CRL race this close some of us need some more practice and it would be nice to break in the new ozite a little.


----------



## Fred Knapp (Oct 7, 2001)

MAD said:


> Nick,
> So is the track going to be open this weekend or is track set up happening this weekend. With the CRL race this close some of us need some more practice and it would be nice to break in the new ozite a little.


New Ozite????????????? :


----------



## Greg Anthony (Sep 10, 2002)

well?


----------



## Rich Chang (Sep 25, 2001)

I spoke to Nick earlier. He said he will post on here either tonight or tomorrow as soon as he knows the paper work is all done.

His goal is to be able to race on Sunday so they would be setting up this week and Fri/Sat is eveything falls into place.

So, stay tuned. 

-Rich


----------



## catmanzr (Sep 9, 2005)

Are there going to be races Sunday???????????????


----------



## rctazmanmc (Oct 8, 2001)

Directions to this fine facility are being requested.

Can some post how to get to the track from the South and all other directions?

Thanks

See ya later,

mc

"Back To Basics Racing"


----------



## J FAST (Dec 12, 2003)

Rich Chang said:


> I spoke to Nick earlier. He said he will post on here either tonight or tomorrow as soon as he knows the paper work is all done.
> 
> His goal is to be able to race on Sunday so they would be setting up this week and Fri/Sat is eveything falls into place.
> 
> ...


 ???? Any word yet? :freak:


----------



## Rich Chang (Sep 25, 2001)

None I've been given.

I'm also wondering if there is going to be some "fun time" after practice on Friday. If so, I'll come up Friday.


----------



## TimXLB (Oct 8, 2005)

J Fast:

If you hear anything call my cell and leave a message. I won't be around a puter until late Sat night/early Sunday am. I need to know so I can pack and go. 

See ya there!!!!!!!!!


----------



## J FAST (Dec 12, 2003)

TimXLB said:


> J Fast:
> 
> If you hear anything call my cell and leave a message. I won't be around a puter until late Sat night/early Sunday am. I need to know so I can pack and go.
> 
> See ya there!!!!!!!!!



Sounds Good Tim! I'm just hoping someone will confirm this weekend and the CRL so I can make some plans! :wave:


----------



## Rich Chang (Sep 25, 2001)

I know the carpet has been ordered so I am going to assume Nick wouldn't do that unless he had a location secured.

I have a feeling this weekend will be spent getting the floor ready at least (if the carpet doesn't arrive in time). I know Fred and Walt want to smooth it out more.

-Rich




J FAST said:


> Sounds Good Tim! I'm just hoping someone will confirm this weekend and the CRL so I can make some plans! :wave:


----------



## Fred Knapp (Oct 7, 2001)

Nick,
Its been 15 days since your last post. Can you chime in and give us a clue to whats going on? I would hate to start speculating.
Is the carpet on its way?
Do you have a building?
Thanks.


----------



## gasman (Sep 26, 2001)

?????????????????????????????????????????:dude:


----------



## KAracing75 (Oct 17, 2005)

???????????????????????


----------



## Rich Chang (Sep 25, 2001)

I got some more details. The place that the track was at last year all of a sudden decided at the last minute this week that they wanted to (1) jack up the rent to twice the amount it was last year and (2) that they wanted a 3 year contract minimum.

So, since the track is actually being run by Nick and some private investors (and not by Hobby Hub), they wisely decided not to go with that location.

They have 3 locations that they like, with one that they definitely prefer. Nick pestered the real estate agent non-stop yesterday but the owners of the building did not get back to the real estate agent. They are hoping to have an answer on Monday.

The carpet did arrive yesterday so they just need a location to lay it down. 

Anyways, even if they sign on Monday, the track will not be ready until the weekend of 11/19.

-Rich


----------



## Rich Chang (Sep 25, 2001)

*CRL Race #2*

Just a heads-up that the 2nd leg of the CRL will be held at Halo Hobbies in Toledo, OH. That is where race #1 was held.

http://onroadracing.com/crl

-Rich


----------



## FLCL (Aug 29, 2005)

any news on the lansing track??????


----------



## rowle1jt (Sep 25, 2001)

http://www.midmichiganrcraceway.com/

There is no address/phone number on there yet though.....


----------



## Greg Anthony (Sep 10, 2002)

Is the track no longer affiliated with Hobby Hub?


----------



## Rich Chang (Sep 25, 2001)

No it is not, which I had also mentioned in a previous post as to why getting the track for the 2nd CRL race was delayed in addition to the issue with the landlord jacking up the rent.


----------



## Rich Chang (Sep 25, 2001)

Track? Track? Anyone? Bueller?


----------



## Digital V (Mar 7, 2004)

its his day off Rich, duh!


----------



## Rich Chang (Sep 25, 2001)

Is he hanging out with his bud Cameron (aka Walter)? LOL! I bet Walt wishes he had the Ferrari.


----------



## Fred B (Sep 26, 2001)

Get it straight, Walt's nickname is "That Lumber Jack Mother...."


----------



## walterhenderson (May 8, 2002)

that will be enough out of you Chuck B Tripod!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Rich Chang (Sep 25, 2001)

Sing along now, folks:

"I'm a little teapot errr.. lumberjack, yes I am." "Here is my..."


----------



## Mac The Knife (Jul 23, 2002)

NO,,,Its the Monty Python song::

Lumberjack Song - Monty Python
I'm a lumberjack and I'm OK
I sleep all night and I work all day.

Chorus:
He's a lumberjack and he's OK
He sleeps all night and he works all day.

I cut down trees, I eat my lunch
I go to the lavatory.
On Wednesdays I go shopping and have buttered scones for tea

Mounties:
He cut down trees, he eat his lunch
He go to the lavatory.
On Wednesdays he go shopping and has buttered scones for tea.

Chorus:
He's a lumberjack and he's OK
He sleeps all night and he works all day.

I cut down trees, I skip and jump
I like to press wild flowers.
I put on women's clothing and hang around in bars.

Mounties:
He cuts down trees, he skips and jumps
He likes to press wild flowers.
He puts on women's clothing and hangs around in bars?!

Chorus:
He's a lumberjack and he's OK
He sleeps all night and he works all day.

I cut down trees, I wear high heels
Suspenders and a bra.
I wish I'd been a girlie, just like my dear papa!

Mounties:
He cuts down trees, he wears high heels?!
Suspenders...and a bra?!

...He's a lumberjack and he's OK
He sleeps all night and he works all day.

...He's/I'm a lumberjack and he's/I'm OK
He/I sleep all night and he/I work all day.


----------



## Fred B (Sep 26, 2001)

walterhenderson said:


> that will be enough out of you Chuck B Tripod!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


Whatever Chuck H Lumberjack!


----------



## gasman (Sep 26, 2001)

wow!!!!!


----------



## Rich Chang (Sep 25, 2001)

You two are so cute when you cat-fight. *meow!*

-Rich




Fred B said:


> Whatever Chuck H Lumberjack!


----------



## walterhenderson (May 8, 2002)

Rich Chang said:


> You two are so cute when you cat-fight. *meow!*
> 
> -Rich


 
Ok twitchy, If your not good i will soak you in jack the gripper!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Rich Chang (Sep 25, 2001)

Okay, you win with that.


----------



## rowle1jt (Sep 25, 2001)

Well Rich, at least he was nice, he could have threatened to soak you with the the "spout" from his "teapot"! :devil: LoL!!!


----------



## Rich Chang (Sep 25, 2001)

Haha!


----------



## FLCL (Aug 29, 2005)

will there BE a track????????????

if so WHEN???????????????????????


----------



## twotracker (Nov 18, 2004)

I stopped in to talk to Nick on Saturday. He said there WILL be a track, and he is shooting for a December 2nd as the first race day.


----------



## Rich Chang (Sep 25, 2001)

Wow - I have my own track? SWEET! 

I think you meant, Nick?  Or, did you mean Nick's brother Rich?

-The Real Rich


----------



## twotracker (Nov 18, 2004)

Nick it is


----------



## Rich Chang (Sep 25, 2001)

Well, we asians (even those half-asians like Nick) do all look the same.


----------



## rickardracing (Oct 12, 2005)

Rich, your asian?..............


----------



## Rich Chang (Sep 25, 2001)

Yeah, I keep getting told that I am French. But, when I ask my parents, they disagree with that. But, who believes what their parents say anyways? So, I must be French.


----------



## kevinm (Jan 16, 2002)

I just assumed you were from the east side of France...... WAAAAY east.


----------



## rowle1jt (Sep 25, 2001)

Rich Chang said:


> Well, we asians (even those half-asians like Nick) do all look the same.


With a last name like Chang.... I figured you were Polish.  LoL


----------



## Rich Chang (Sep 25, 2001)

Yeah, I know I know. And, looking at me doesn't help any either. I know I look like I am Chico Alverado's brother.


----------



## rowle1jt (Sep 25, 2001)

Rich Chang said:


> Yeah, I know I know. And, looking at me doesn't help any either. I know I look like I am Chico Alverado's brother.


ROTFLMAO!!!


----------



## Barry Z (Mar 28, 2002)

rowle1jt said:


> With a last name like Chang.... I figured you were Polish.  LoL



Rich Changski ....... my long lost brother !?


----------



## Rich Chang (Sep 25, 2001)

Sweet! Another family member! So, what are you gettng me for Christmas?  Now, if only mom and dad passed the driving skills they gave you down to me. Guess you got it all!


----------



## planet honda (Dec 23, 2001)

Rich Chang said:


> Yeah, I know I know. And, looking at me doesn't help any either. I know I look like I am Chico Alverado's brother.


I get people asking me all the time if were related.


----------



## Barry Z (Mar 28, 2002)

Rich Chang said:


> Sweet! Another family member! So, what are you gettng me for Christmas?  Now, if only mom and dad passed the driving skills they gave you down to me. Guess you got it all!



What am I getting you for Christmas ? ......... close your eyes .... what do you see ?  When they were handing out skills I thought they said pills and said I didn't want any !!


----------



## J FAST (Dec 12, 2003)

*Yo*

So whats the scoop????????


----------



## Rich Chang (Sep 25, 2001)

A scoop of snow? 

Jesse - you going to be able to make the CRL race next weekend? Guess that'll be your make-up Cleveland. haha!


----------



## Fred Knapp (Oct 7, 2001)

Rich Chang said:


> A scoop of snow?


Yellow snow at that!!!


----------



## John Warner (Jan 25, 2000)

Ewww!..... yellow snow?


----------



## TimXLB (Oct 8, 2005)

any news on the track yet????????????????


----------



## Fred Knapp (Oct 7, 2001)

TimXLB said:


> any news on the track yet????????????????


Only what we hear from the rumour mill!!!


----------



## Rich Chang (Sep 25, 2001)

I'm so out of the loop I don't even know what is going around in the rumor mill. Share share!


----------



## Fred Knapp (Oct 7, 2001)

The latest is that Nick is waiting on a contract from a lawyer for a warehouse of somekind!!!


----------



## Rich Chang (Sep 25, 2001)

That'd be cool. I hope it has heat, tho. 

-Rich


----------



## TimXLB (Oct 8, 2005)

Hi,

Fred, Rich or somebody please let me know what going on????? Mini's been waiting for the Hub to open so he can start racing. (as soon as I can get him off the XBox's.

Rich:

you hiring??????????


----------



## Rich Chang (Sep 25, 2001)

Seems others know more about the track than I do nowadays.  However, it sounds like Nick is hard at work trying to get a location secured.

We're not hiring currently.


----------



## Fred Knapp (Oct 7, 2001)

Rich Chang said:


> Seems others know more about the track than I do nowadays.  However, it sounds like Nick is hard at work trying to get a location secured.
> We're not hiring currently.


Remember its just a rumour, unconfirmed at best!!!


----------



## Mac The Knife (Jul 23, 2002)

I do have pictures of Nick's NEW carpet, one of which shows Walt fondling a roll.


----------



## walterhenderson (May 8, 2002)

Tomorrow


----------



## Rich Chang (Sep 25, 2001)

Man, this thread is full of cryptic statements. Is *tomorrow* the day we get the pic of you fondling the carpet, the day the track opens, the day the lease is signed, or the day you and Nick profess your undying love for each other... ?


----------



## Fred B (Sep 26, 2001)

Walt always has his hands on Nick's shoulders...


----------



## walterhenderson (May 8, 2002)

Rich Chang said:


> Man, this thread is full of cryptic statements. Is *tomorrow* the day we get the pic of you fondling the carpet, the day the track opens, the day the lease is signed, or the day you and Nick profess your undying love for each other... ?


 
Tomorrow is the day you get bathed in jack the gripper!!!


----------



## walterhenderson (May 8, 2002)

Fred B said:


> Walt always has his hands on Nick's shoulders...


 
Tripod is still alive!!!


----------



## Fred Knapp (Oct 7, 2001)

Fred B said:


> Walt always has his hands on Nick's shoulders...


Any farther south and this could be a problem, Lol.


----------



## Rich Chang (Sep 25, 2001)

Fred K - I think Fred B was implying that someone was kneeling and already a bit too far south. 


Walt - as long as it makes me smell better. I haven't showered in a year. Oh wait, Jack da Gripper is odorless.


----------



## rowle1jt (Sep 25, 2001)

Walt....carpet....fondling....picture.... I don't want to know the rest.


----------



## John Warner (Jan 25, 2000)

Rich Chang said:


> Fred K - I think Fred B was implying that someone was kneeling and already a bit too far south.


I'm trying NOT to get a visual here!!!!


----------



## Mac The Knife (Jul 23, 2002)

Let's see if this works for a visual... http://us.f1.yahoofs.com/bc/1fd23952/bc/PDR_0170.jpg?bfbvOlDBQkZz03D1


----------



## Rich Chang (Sep 25, 2001)

That's very Georgia O'Keeffe.

And, for those who don't know what I am talking about, go a google on her. 

-Rich


----------



## rowle1jt (Sep 25, 2001)

Thank God Mac's link is broken....


----------



## Rich Chang (Sep 25, 2001)

Works for me.


----------



## planet honda (Dec 23, 2001)

broke for me to.


----------



## Rich Chang (Sep 25, 2001)

Here is the pic that he posted.

-Rich


----------



## walterhenderson (May 8, 2002)

Too bad someone is too busy to worry about a race track!!!


----------



## rowle1jt (Sep 25, 2001)

I'd come down and race my little oval car. I have to try my new Charger bodies some where.....


----------



## gasman (Sep 26, 2001)

Hello :dude: 

Track???????????????????????????????  

News???????????????????????????????  

Anything????????????????????????????  

We have to know!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!  

Help!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! :freak:

Later :dude:


----------



## John Warner (Jan 25, 2000)

Maybe no news is good news.....?


----------



## TimXLB (Oct 8, 2005)

wishfull thinking???????

hopefully soon..............at least before I lose my job.......so I can take Mini racing.


----------



## rowle1jt (Sep 25, 2001)

Anyone know how to get in contact with MikeyV? Thanks!


----------



## hobbyten (Apr 5, 2004)

*track*

anyone know what happened here last i heard they were getting ready to lay carpet so they could open and thats been almost a month ago could somebody please let us know whats happening


----------



## J FAST (Dec 12, 2003)

Yah this is turning into a bummer  Thank God Josh moved his track atleast into Mich. still about a 2hour drive for me but it will be my home track


----------



## Fred Knapp (Oct 7, 2001)

J FAST said:


> Yah this is turning into a bummer  Thank God Josh moved his track atleast into Mich. still about a 2hour drive for me but it will be my home track


Don't you mean, home away from home? LoL


----------



## Digital V (Mar 7, 2004)

hobbyten said:


> anyone know what happened here last i heard they were getting ready to lay carpet so they could open and thats been almost a month ago could somebody please let us know whats happening


I heard that they are racing now but havent seen an official word yet.


----------



## Mac The Knife (Jul 23, 2002)

Yeah, they are racing,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,, At Cefx Raceway.






Digital V said:


> I heard that they are racing now but havent seen an official word yet.


----------



## Digital V (Mar 7, 2004)

where is Cefx Raceway?


----------



## John Warner (Jan 25, 2000)

Page #1, post #1

http://www.hobbytalk.com/bbs1/showthread.php?t=131222&page=1


----------

